# [SOLVED] Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I am running Windows 8.1 that is up to date with maintenance, etc. Windows fingerprint login was working fine until a few days ago when it stopped working. I have done extensive research online to no avail. I have restored my system to a point in time (3/15/2015 via a system image restore) when fingerprint login was working and still have the problem. My system is 

Product name:HP ENVY TS 17 Notebook PC
Product number:E1P13AV
Serial number:5CG3487Y00
BIOS (Configuration):F.65-11/20/2014 (097F110000405E00000620000)
Keyboard revision:KBC Version 93.52
Total memory:8.00 GB
Processor name:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz

Can someone please help get this thing going again? I'm completely out of guesses!

Thanks ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Check HP Support for updated fingerprint software - 

HP ENVY TouchSmart 17t-j000 Select Edition CTO Notebook PC Drivers & Downloads | HP® Support

(Not sure if the above link is for your exact model or not)


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Been there ... didn't help. The fingerprint scanner is blinking, so the HP component appears to be working. It looks like a communication issue with Windows fingerprint scanner software. As for HP support, they pointed me to Windows Support. That's why I'm here ... you guys are so much better and have always been very helpful. Any suggestions at this point? 

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Here's a good blog on the subject: Fix: Windows 8.1 Fingerprint Not Working


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Thanks ... I've already come across that one. The validity sensor software is working correctly. Of course, I can, and am currently, just logging on by entering my password. So this is a "nice to have back" iind of thing. I just want to get it to work because I got so accustomed to it. Thanks for any additional help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

In the CP, make sure biometrics is still turned on.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Looks like it's working fine ... this is a real puzzler. Any suggestions are certainly welcome!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

If this HP complete info on the subject (it's totally about your device): Contact HP Support and Customer Service | HP®*Support doesn't help, you'll have to go through the onerous task of starting an HP Support Ticket.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Try uninstalling all related software, then reinstalling.

I have an HP ENVY TS 17 Notebook PC too and had similar problems last year. That was my fix.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows Fingerprint Login Has Stopped Working*

Thanks for all the help guys. I got on the HP technical chat line this morning, and the problem is solved. We updated my BIOS (which I was reluctant to do on my own because of potential consequences), and re-installed HP SimplePass. I read on several forums to delete SimplePass as it could be causing the problem. It seemed each forum had a different fix scenario, and it got very frustrating after a while. As it turns out, HP SimplePass has the option to enable fingerprint Windows logon. We enabled it, and there it was ... fingerprint scanning for the Windows logon. WOW! This was a tough one. Again, thanks for all the advice.


----------

